# Member locations



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2020)

I could swear that I read something saying new members would be required to post their geographic locations, but I'm not seeing that in new posts.  

Am I remembering incorrectly, or did the membership settings get changed?  

Thanks!  

p.s.  I find it very helpful to know various members' general geographic areas - it adds context to their posts.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Well, I am in Utah but since no once cares about Utah or has heard of Utah or wants to go to Utah, I feel my location is of no value at all.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 14, 2020)

I like to know locations, too.  I like to see if any live close to me!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

terry123 said:


> I like to know locations, too.  I like to see if any live close to me!


You live close to my daughter in El Paso


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2020)

Just reread some of these threads... turns out it was gender that needs to be specified, not location.  

But since I brought it up, if anyone is taking a survey I'm squarely in favor of requiring members to indicate their general location. Even if it's  within 1000 miles.


----------



## Devi (Dec 14, 2020)

I think I may have brought up the location issue -- something about not knowing whether a poster is in Adelaide or Alaska. I find it helpful, but whatever.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Devi said:


> I think I may have brought up the location issue -- something about not knowing whether a poster is in Adelaide or Alaska. I find it helpful, but whatever.


Hmm, I would like to be in Alaska.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 14, 2020)

I disagree that location should be required--some wish their location to not be known.


----------



## Devi (Dec 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I disagree that location should be required--some wish their location to not be known.


Understood. They could always say something like "Earth" -- or just leave it blank.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 14, 2020)

<-----------------


----------



## Wren (Dec 14, 2020)

It makes no difference to me personally, I think it should be up to the individual to decide how much they wish to disclose about themselves

A members whereabouts has no affect on their contribution to a site


----------



## Oris Borloff (Dec 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I am in Utah but since no once cares about Utah or has heard of Utah or wants to go to Utah, I feel my location is of no value at all.


My oldest friend lives in Utah.  I have a good time when visiting him there.  We go to the mountains or camp in the desert.  

Contrast that to where I live in a very small town in the corner of Iowa that doesn't have a store or even a gas station.  When my aforementioned friend came for a visit. and keep in mind I hadn't seen him in person for nearly 10 years at that point-- I opened the door and was greeted with not even a hello, but, "Why the hell would someone want to live here?!  There's nothing here".

For the record: I'm in the southwestern corner of Iowa.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 14, 2020)

<~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I am in Utah but since no once cares about Utah or has heard of Utah or wants to go to Utah, I feel my location is of no value at all.


are you serious?... Due to the Osmonds from our teen years whether  a fan or no..surely they put Utah on the map


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Just reread some of these threads... turns out it was gender that needs to be specified, not location.
> 
> But since I brought it up, if anyone is taking a survey I'm squarely in favor of requiring members to indicate their general location. Even if it's  within 1000 miles.


yes I think a country would probably be ok if no-one wanted to put a specific location... it helps with the different ways we express ourselves..


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

How about "I'm with Stupid?"


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Oh, that's not a location?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I could swear that I read something saying new members would be required to post their geographic locations, but I'm not seeing that in new posts.
> 
> Am I remembering incorrectly, or did the membership settings get changed?
> 
> ...


No, it's never been the policy here to require any member locations, you might have read someone wanting it to be required.  Any information offered in the member's profile is completely voluntary.  Not everyone wants to post their exact location, some choose to add it once they feel comfortable in the community or just mention it in posts when appropriate.


----------



## Devi (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks. And there you go.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Just reread some of these threads... turns out it was gender that needs to be specified, not location.


Information regarding gender is not required in member profiles.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I am in Utah but since no once cares about Utah or has heard of Utah or wants to go to Utah, I feel my location is of no value at all.


Hold on now, you've got the Utes Football Team.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Hold on now, you've got the Utes Football Team.


I always thought you were somewhere in the deep south,  Jerry.

Thought @Aneeda72 was in the Midwest.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I am in Utah but since no once cares about Utah or has heard of Utah or wants to go to Utah, I feel my location is of no value at all.


I care about Utah. You are my neighbor to the north .


----------



## officerripley (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm still waiting for somebody to catch on to what I put for my location.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2020)

Lol... I thought it was in Northern California. 
You're using a  Harry Potter reference  though, correct?


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 14, 2020)

Okay, I'll play - I'm currently living on the dark side of the moon. 


_Or at least it seems like it at times._


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> are you serious?... Due to the Osmonds from our teen years whether  a fan or no..surely they put Utah on the map


Well, Utah is a great place to be from, as in I am from Utah but now I live in a better place


----------



## officerripley (Dec 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Lol... I thought it was in Northern California.
> You're using a  Harry Potter reference  though, correct?


Nope, not Harry. British is correct but think late 18th Century.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 15, 2020)

officerripley said:


> Nope, not Harry. British is correct but think late 18th Century.


I just looked it up on Wikipedia, but am so unfamiliar with British authors and literature that I'm not sure which reference motivated you to choose Porlock.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2020)

South....if I turn to the east and walk about a mile, I’ll be in water up to my arse.
Or as better know as Flori-duh.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 15, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I am in Utah but since no once cares about Utah or has heard of Utah or wants to go to Utah, I feel my location is of no value at all.


Now Aneeda, we all know that Utah is one of the most beautiful states in this country.  Joseph Smith knew a good thing when he said, "This is the place."  Wish I'd seen it first.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 15, 2020)

Agree that Utah is gorgeous.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 15, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I am in Utah but since no once cares about Utah or has heard of Utah or wants to go to Utah, I feel my location is of no value at all.


I’ve always wanted to VISIT Utah...does that count??? . It’s one of the very few states that I have never been too.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 15, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I’ve always wanted to VISIT Utah...does that count??? . It’s one of the very few states that I have never been too.


Exactly .  But the national parks in SOUTHERN Utah are amazing and you should visit them.  Due to the amount of visitors in southern Utah the sidewalks are left in place till 10:00 pm.  In the middle of Utah sidewalks stay till 8pm, in northern Utah, there are no sidewalks.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 15, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Exactly .  But the national parks in SOUTHERN Utah are amazing and you should visit them.  Due to the amount of visitors in southern Utah the sidewalks are left in place till 10:00 pm.  In the middle of Utah sidewalks stay till 8pm, in northern Utah, there are no sidewalks.


Then northern Utah it shall be if I ever get there!  I like the road less traveled


----------



## john danson (Dec 15, 2020)

I agree,it's interesting to know locations but why should it matter unless you're a data collector or a busybody.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 15, 2020)

I have tried putting mine in. Clicked on my profile pix twice and all it will let me do is edit the pix if I want to. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I have tried putting mine in. Clicked on my profile pix twice and all it will let me do is edit the pix if I want to. What am I doing wrong?


@Kathleen’s Place  .. are you clicking on your photo at the top of the page? It shows "Account Details", "Preferences", etc. 

Perhaps you have to be a member for longer in order to enter those details.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 15, 2020)

Pinky said:


> @Kathleen’s Place  .. are you clicking on your photo at the top of the page? It shows "Account Details", "Preferences", etc.
> 
> Perhaps you have to be a member for longer in order to enter those details.


I’ll go back and try again...only because I’m sure the world is dying to know that I live in Wisconsin!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 15, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I’ll go back and try again...only because I’m sure the world is dying to know that I live in Wisconsin!


THANK YOU Pinky!!!!  Finally figured  it out and now people will know more than they were afraid to ask or wanted to know!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks for the location info, Kathleen.  It does help us to understand more about your posts.  (Now I get why your weather is so bloody cold!  Wisconsin... duh)


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I am in Utah but since no once cares about Utah or has heard of Utah or wants to go to Utah, I feel my location is of no value at all.


.... it's a gorgeous  state!


----------



## officerripley (Dec 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I just looked it up on Wikipedia, but am so unfamiliar with British authors and literature that I'm not sure which reference motivated you to choose Porlock.


Coleridge was the motivation.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 15, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> .... it's a gorgeous  state!


Yup that’s it, great place to visit but do not build a cabin , no sidewalks


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 15, 2020)

john danson said:


> I agree,it's interesting to know locations but why should it matter unless you're a data collector or a busybody.


Well, I am not a data collector


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 15, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> THANK YOU Pinky!!!!  Finally figured  it out and now people will know more than they were afraid to ask or wanted to know!


I have lived in Wisconsin, one day got up to go to work, neither car would start


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2020)

Yup that’s it, great place to visit but do not build a cabin , no sidewalks 
Lake Powell  would look silly with sidewalks ...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 15, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Yup that’s it, great place to visit but do not build a cabin , no sidewalks
> Lake Powell  would look silly with sidewalks ...


This is an old picture of lake Powell, I don’t think it looks like this anymore.  Really short on water now, was there last 2019 on the way to Disneyland.  The white you see against the rocks is the high water line.  Water is a lot lower now.


----------



## Jules (Dec 15, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Exactly . But the national parks in SOUTHERN Utah are amazing and you should visit them.


IMO those canyons are better than the Grand.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 15, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have lived in Wisconsin, one day got up to go to work, neither car would start


Hope you took a snow day


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 15, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Yup that’s it, great place to visit but do not build a cabin , no sidewalks
> Lake Powell  would look silly with sidewalks ...


So would the ski slopes.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 15, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Hope you took a snow day


I took a lets move week


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> So would the ski slopes.


They lay down wooden walkways in the snow and there are patios and sidewalks up to where you get the trams


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 15, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I took a lets move week


LOL...you crack me up!!!!  No cheese and beer for you!!!!


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Dec 15, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Now Aneeda, we all know that Utah is one of the most beautiful states in this country.  Joseph Smith knew a good thing when he said, "This is the place."  Wish I'd seen it first.


Slight correction, it was Brigham Young (Mormon Moses) who is credited for 'This is the Place' statement in 1847.  Joe and his brother Hyram were shot at the Carthage, IL jail in 1844 by an angry mob.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 15, 2020)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Slight correction, it was Brigham Young (Mormon Moses) who is credited for 'This is the Place' statement in 1847.  Joe and his brother Hyram were shot at the Carthage, IL jail in 1844 by an angry mob.


I’ve been angry many a time in Utah but I’ve never shot anyone.  . I am not LDS and while things have improved over the years, due to other religious and non religious people moving in, It is still very hard for non LDS children here.  It is a very self righteous, hypocritical place to live. IMO.
I would imagine it would be the same for a person who was LDS living at the Vatican.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 15, 2020)

True or False?
It is difficult for a business to thrive in Utah, unless you are a Mormon?


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2020)

I remember a visit to the Temple grounds in Salt Lake City many years ago.    
It was both beautiful and stirring.   As tourists I remember we weren't dressed properly to go inside, because we  hadn't planned on the stop there.  Enjoyed what we saw though.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 15, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I’ve been angry many a time in Utah but I’ve never shot anyone.  . I am not LDS and while things have improved over the years, due to other religious and non religious people moving in, It is still very hard for non LDS children here.  It is a very self righteous, hypocritical place to live. IMO.
> I would imagine it would be the same for a person who was LDS living at the Vatican.


Now don’t ruin my image. Donny snd Marie seem like such nice people so I think everone in Utah is exactly like them!!!  So do you you sing? dance? Or both???


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 15, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I am in Utah but since no once cares about Utah or has heard of Utah or wants to go to Utah, I feel my location is of no value at all.


I disagree.  I'm a Canadian & I have been to Utah about 3 times.  Lovely state with a lot of nice red rocks for the outdoor guys like me.  Love those National Monuments.  Big Mormon Temples everywhere.  The salt flats are fantastic & so are the mountains.  Like I said, it's a lovely state.  If I was to move to a state I would choose Utah; never LA nor New York.  Don't like those nasty, big, smelly, dangerous cities.  "Give me land, lots of land; neath the starry sky above.  Don't fence me in."


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm now interplanetary.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm now interplanetary.


Some days I'd think I'd like to be interdimensional, espec. a dimension where showers didn't leak and ruin the bedroom floor! An early Christmas gift we got discovering the leak yesterday...and not a single plumber can make it out 'till tomorrow...


----------



## Tommy (Dec 16, 2020)

john danson said:


> I agree,it's interesting to know locations but why should it matter unless you're a data collector or a busybody.


Specifically, when a poster makes a region-specific comment, e.g., "Around here the growing season begins in late March", that comment is totally meaningless without some geographic context.  Simply not worth posting (or reading).

I doubt there are many people out there who actually believe that the poster "Swifty" stating that s/he is located in South Dakota will be tracked down and victimized.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 16, 2020)

Where would a Buckeye be if not in Ohio?


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 21, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Where would a Buckeye be if not in Ohio?


A tree???


----------



## officerripley (Dec 21, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I just looked it up on Wikipedia, but am so unfamiliar with British authors and literature that I'm not sure which reference motivated you to choose Porlock.


Samuel Taylor Coleridge, the poet who started writing a poem, _Kubla Khan_, written about the Mongol emperor Kublai Khan and his legendary palace at Xanadu, was said to have been interrupted by the arrival of a "Person from Porlock" – an event that has been embellished upon in such varied contexts as science fiction and Nabokov's _Lolita_.


----------



## gloria (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm in Arroyo Grande, California its on the central coast. I do not know how to post that under my picture , 
do I read any instructions?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 4, 2021)

gloria said:


> I'm in Arroyo Grande, California its on the central coast. I do not know how to post that under my picture ,
> do I read any instructions?


If you're signed in, then go to
https://www.seniorforums.com/account/account-details

You can add information like your location, which is so appreciated by many of us!


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 4, 2021)

*Since many may not know where in NY I am, I am in the Western part of the state, between Buffalo and Rochester.  Born in Batavia, now back after being in Rochester over 30 years.*


----------



## izzy (Feb 4, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, I would like to be in Alaska.


Anywhere hot would be good for me, from not so sunny UK


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

izzy said:


> Anywhere hot would be good for me, from not so sunny UK


which part of the uk are you in that's not sunny ?


----------



## 1955er (Feb 4, 2021)

Indiana. And yes, there's more than corn here. There's soy beans as well.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I am in Utah but since no once cares about Utah or has heard of Utah or wants to go to Utah, I feel my location is of no value at all.



Excuse me...I Do...I Do...I just posted some pictures of Promontory Utah here yesterday...and have many more.  I loved Utah when I visited while driving my motorhome from north to south touring your fine State


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> Excuse me...I Do...I Do...I just posted some pictures of Promontory Utah here yesterday...and have many more.  I loved Utah when I visited while driving my motorhome from north to south touring your fine State


Yup great place-to visit


----------



## katlupe (Feb 5, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> I disagree.  I'm a Canadian & I have been to Utah about 3 times.  Lovely state with a lot of nice red rocks for the outdoor guys like me.  Love those National Monuments.  Big Mormon Temples everywhere.  The salt flats are fantastic & so are the mountains.  Like I said, it's a lovely state.  If I was to move to a state I would choose Utah; never LA nor New York.  Don't like those nasty, big, smelly, dangerous cities.  "Give me land, lots of land; neath the starry sky above.  Don't fence me in."


New York state has a lot of land, lakes, rivers, agriculture and forests. NY city is only a small part of it.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 5, 2021)

katlupe said:


> New York state has a lot of land, lakes, rivers, agriculture and forests. NY city is only a small part of it.


That's true of all states in the US.  We tend to identify them by certain population centers or stereotypes, but most have very diverse geographies and densities.

I'm from the northeast US, and my husband was born and raised in Los Angeles. In the early 1980s I brought him east (for a NJ family wedding) for the first time. He was staggered at how beautiful (and rural) much of NY and NJ were. I hadn't realized that he'd associated NYC as being representative of all of NY, and images of belching factory smokestacks as the whole of NJ.

On the other hand, after arriving at JFK airport our next stop was the huge bus station at NYC's Port Authority where we bought tickets for a NJ bus.  Because we were a couple of hours early we stopped at a lunch counter for a bite.  As departure time neared I realized we didn't take notice of the platform number to catch the bus.  By then there was a long line of commuters waiting to buy tickets.

We approached the next person in line and started to explain our plight: we were from out of town and just arrived, didn't need to buy tickets because we did that earlier - See, here are the tickets - and showed them.  We just need to get the platform number, and gee we're so sorry but is there any way we could possibly cut in line to learn that info because the bus was leaving soon, yada yada.

The guy stares at us like we just dropped down from Mars, screws up his face, and in a decidedly unpleasant tone, says, "So who's stoppin' ya?"

As we walked to the window, under my breath I whispered to my relatively new husband, "Welcome to New York."


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2021)

StarSong said:


> That's true of all states in the US.  We tend to identify them by certain population centers or stereotypes, but most have very diverse geographies and densities.
> 
> I'm from the northeast US, and my husband was born and raised in Los Angeles. In the early 1980s I brought him east for a NJ family wedding for the first time. He was staggered at how beautiful (and rural) much of NY and NJ were. I hadn't realized that he'd associated NYC as being representative of all of NY, and images of belching factory smokestacks as the whole of NJ.
> 
> ...




Funny how we picture things   to be in other places.... 

I remember the first time that I learned  that there were  Dairy Farms on Long Island, NY ....
 I was a dumb,  naive,   blown-away kid!  ..


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 5, 2021)

gloria said:


> I'm in Arroyo Grande, California its on the central coast. I do not know how to post that under my picture ,
> do I read any instructions?


A lady friend of mine has her clothing store/boutique in Arroyo Grande...I'm here in the central valley.
About 2 1/2-3 hrs from you.

Want to get to Pismo, when the weather warms up.


----------



## Lee (Feb 5, 2021)

I am from Chatham, otherwise known as the Crow Capital of Canada, well deserved title as I observe at least 30 of them on the road outside the house. Located between the big cities of Windsor and London Ontario.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 5, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> A lady friend of mine has her clothing store/boutique in Arroyo Grande...I'm here in the central valley.
> About 2 1/2-3 hrs from you.
> 
> Want to get to Pismo, when the weather warms up.


LOVE Pismo!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2021)

Lee said:


> I am from Chatham, otherwise known as the Crow Capital of Canada, well deserved title as I observe at least 30 of them on the road outside the house. Located between the big cities of Windsor and London Ontario.


all those names are town surrounding LOndon England... chatham is a naval base here and where my ex husband did his naval training..other side of London from me... Windsor of course as you know is where the castle is and where Harry and Meghan got married, and of course London ... the capital


----------



## Lee (Feb 5, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> all those names are town surrounding LOndon England... chatham is a naval base here and where my ex husband did his naval training..other side of London from me... Windsor of course as you know is where the castle is and where Harry and Meghan got married, and of course London ... the capital


Holly, not only the cities, but the park I live in has all the streets named after English landmarks, battles, and such.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 5, 2021)

English (and many other) settlers were spectacularly unimaginative when it came to naming places in their new homeland.  Glad some of the Native American names stuck.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2021)

Lee said:


> Holly, not only the cities, but the park I live in has all the streets named after English landmarks, battles, and such.


yes and where @RadishRose lives in CT  loads of places have the same names as towns here in the south of England


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 5, 2021)

I live in Pennsylvania. I was born and raised in Philadelphia and now I live in one of the suburbs.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 5, 2021)

In the central valley of California.

Homegrown.


----------

